# Frau verklagt Angelverein wegen Diskriminierung



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2021)

Bei uns kann natürlich jedes Mitglied an allen Vereinsaktivitäten teilnehmen!
Verstehe gar nicht, dass es darüber Diskussionen geben kann.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Ich finde der Verein leistet der Anglergemeinschaft einen Bärendienst......wenn Brauchtum so versumpft ist müsste da mit einem Besen durchgekehrt werden, da ist die Frau schon an richtiger Stelle  ...... Ernsthaft, gut dass Sie klagt und schade, dass dies heute noch nötig ist !


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Juli 2021)

Da sitzen bestimmt noch die "alten Moosbuckel" an der Vorstandsspitze ;-) So haben wir bie uns um Verein die in die Jahre gekommene Führungsmannschaft genannt, die immer noch an alten Vereinsbestimmungen von anno dazumal festhielten.
Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass alle Vorstände mit älteren Mitgliedern so handeln! Also bitte nicht als Verallgemeinerung ansehen


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

es geht hier nicht um Angeln oder  einen Angelverein!

Die Stadtbachfischer haben als Vereinszweck Heimatpflege, Heimatkunde, Kultur und Umweltschutz.

Seit Jahrhunderten wurde der Stadtbach einmal im Jahr zur Reinigung und Pflege trocken gelegt .

Da rückten dann  die männlichen Einwohner an um verbliebene  Fische zu bergen.  Frauen durften die Fische in Empfang nehmen, aber nicht mit in das Bachbett steigen.

Auf diese Tradition beruft sich auch der einzig zu diesem Zweck gegründete Verein.

Die Frau ist m.W. nur dem Verein beigetreten um eben diese Tradition zu brechen.

Da geht es um Ideologie, nicht um Angeln oder Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Ähnlich wie wenn Mädchen um die Aufnahme in einen Knabenchor kämpfen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juli 2021)

das lässt das Thema schon in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen....


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

wie fishhawk schon richtig schrieb, es geht hier nicht um einen Angelverein, es ist ein Traditionsfischen mir Keschern im Stadtbach an welchen alle männlichen Einwohner von Memmingen mitmachen dürfen. Ist so seit Jahrhunderten. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die in Zukunft Frauen zulassen müssen. Den Prozess können die Männer in der heutigen Zeit nicht gewinnen. Ist mal so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ein Traditionsfischen mir Keschern im Stadtbach an welchen alle männlichen Einwohner von Memmingen mitmachen dürfen.



Warum *nur *männliche Einwohner - ist wohl die alles entscheidende Frage?


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2021)

Dennoch sollte man meiner Meinung nach toleranter sein und ihn, sie oder ggf. es mit in den Bach hüpfen lassen !

Ich würde noch den Antrag stellen, die Kleidung bis auf die Unterbüx wegzulassen , so kommt mehr Freude auf und die Zuschauer*Innen gehen richtig mit 

R.S.


----------



## juergent60 (28. Juli 2021)

Etwas mehr Recherche und die Distanz zur Zeitung mit den vier Buchstaben wäre gewährleistet


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ...müsste da mit einem Besen durchgekehrt werden, da ist die Frau schon an richtiger Stelle



Meisterhaft, wie gekonnt Du diese Brücke geschlagen hast! Einfach meisterhaft!


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juli 2021)

Mir geht der bewußt übertriebene Quoten, Gender, Gleichberechtigungswahnsinn dermaßen auf die Nerven! Komme da weder noch mit, noch möchte ich es. Irgendwo ist auch gut, bin da voll auf der Vereinsseite. Zumal für mich Traditionen und Werte sehr wichtig sind. Wo sind eigentlich die Quoten auf dem Bau, das Gendern im Sport, gemischtes Boxen,... Wir verrennen uns nach meinem Gefühl momentan sowas von. In vielen Belangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum *nur *männliche Einwohner - ist wohl die alles entscheidende Frage?


Hallo, 

wurde irgendwann im Mittelalter mal so festgelegt und gilt (galt) seit Jahrhunderten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rippi (28. Juli 2021)

Da steht immer noch Angelverein und es wird von "der Anglerin" geschrieben. Bitte sofort ändern, aus den Gründen, die fishhawk schon genannt hat. Auch sollte das Bild "Frauen beim Angeln" entfernt werden. Vielleicht durch das Bild eines Bayern-Seppl oder so ersetzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Juli 2021)

Sollte es sich tatsächlich so zugetragen haben, wie die Presse berichtet, so sähe ich auch keinen wirklichen Grund, warum nicht auch eine Frau an dem Traditionsfischen des Angelvereines teilnehmen sollen dürfte. Wenn auch Frauen in den Verein aufgenommen werden, dann müssen sie natürlich auch gleichberechtigt und als vollwertiges Mitglied an allen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen dürfen.

Was allerdings nicht okay ist, sind Eltern die ihre Tochter etwa in einen Knabenchor einklagen oder aber Frauen, die unbedingt einen traditionell der Männerschafft vorbehaltenen Ruderclub sprengen müssen. Wohlgemerkt geht es da häufig um das bloße Sprengen und Unfrieden stiften. Andersherum wüsste ich allerdings auch nicht, warum sich ein Mann in eine traditionelle Damenmannschaft oder einen reinen Frauenverein einklagen darf und kann. Das hat absolut nichts mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun.

By the way, ich bin gespannt wie lange sich der Begriff "Mitglied" in unseren heutigen politisch überkorrekten Zeiten überhaupt noch hält? Wenn Schwarzfahrer schon nicht mehr als Schwarzfahrer bezeichnet werden dürfen, dann gibt es garantiert auch ein paar geistig verwirrte Leute, die am liebsten ebenfalls den Begriff "Mitglied" ausradiert sähen.

Vielleicht hat die Dame im oben genannten Fall also auch einfach nicht das Kleingedruckte der Einladung zum Traditionsfischen gelesen?

In welchem da stand:

"Liebe *Mitglieder*, zu unserem diesjährigen Traditionsangeln laden wir euch herzlich ein..."


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht hier nicht um Angeln oder  einen Angelverein!
> 
> ...



Passt zum derzeitigen Leitbild anschmiegsamer Politiker:innen. Sollte sich die Dame bewusst inszenieren, meinen Glückwunsch, möge ihr ein Penis wachsen.


----------



## dreampike (28. Juli 2021)

Stellt Euch mal vor, ihr erlebt als Paar das Stadtbachabfischen in Memmingen, seid begeistert von den herumflitzenden Fischen, dem Geruch, der Freude in den Gesichtern der erfolgreichen Fischer und würdet beide gerne daran gerne teilnehmen. In Memmingen geboren seid ihr, das passt schon mal. Jetzt wird einer zugelassen, die andere nicht, nur aufgrund des Geschlechts. Das ist Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechts und wenn ich eine fischbegeisterte Memmingerin wäre, würde mir das auch gewaltig stinken! Der Vergleich mit einem Knabenchor oder einem Männergesangsverein hinkt ein wenig, da dies geschlechtsspezifische Tätigkeiten sind. Ein Mann könnte auch nicht bei der Frauen-Fußballnationalmannschaft mitspielen. Aber das Abfischen ist nur im traditionsverhaftetem Denken des Vereins eine männliche Angelegenheit und wenn sich dieser Verein so vehement dagegen wehrt, Frauen zuzulassen, dann finde ich die Klage gerechtfertigt. Und das hat nichts, aber überhaupt nichts mit übertriebenem Gendern oder gar Quotenregelungen zu tun. Wohl aber mit Emanzipation und ich finde es richtig, dass die Frauen sich gegen geschlechtsspezifische Benachteiligungen aktiv zur Wehr setzen. Wer das als "Gleichberichtigungswahnsinn" bezeichnet, der hat den Artikel 3 des Grundgesetzes entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... möge ihr ein Penis wachsen.



Der nach dem Wasserlassen tropft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal vor, ihr erlebt als Paar das Stadtbachabfischen in Memmingen, seid begeistert von den herumflitzenden Fischen, dem Geruch, der Freude in den Gesichtern der erfolgreichen Fischer und würdet beide gerne daran gerne teilnehmen. In Memmingen geboren seid ihr, das passt schon mal. Jetzt wird einer zugelassen, die andere nicht, nur aufgrund des Geschlechts. Das ist Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechts und wenn ich eine fischbegeisterte Memmingerin wäre, würde mir das auch gewaltig stinken! Der Vergleich mit einem Knabenchor oder einem Männergesangsverein hinkt ein wenig, da dies geschlechtsspezifische Tätigkeiten sind. Ein Mann könnte auch nicht bei der Frauen-Fußballnationalmannschaft mitspielen. Aber das Abfischen ist nur im traditionsverhaftetem Denken des Vereins eine männliche Angelegenheit und wenn sich dieser Verein so vehement dagegen wehrt, Frauen zuzulassen, dann finde ich die Klage gerechtfertigt. Und das hat nichts, aber überhaupt nichts mit übertriebenem Gendern oder gar Quotenregelungen zu tun. Wohl aber mit Emanzipation und ich finde es richtig, dass die Frauen sich gegen geschlechtsspezifische Benachteiligungen aktiv zur Wehr setzen. Wer das als "Gleichberichtigungswahnsinn" bezeichnet, der hat den Artikel 3 des Grundgesetzes entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Tradition beruft sich auf die Vergangenheit und es mag manchmal nicht ins moderne Leitbild passen, darum sind es aber Traditionen. Sie muss im Kontext der damaligen, nur für diesen Zweck ins Leben gerufenen Veranstaltungen verstanden sein. Normale Menschen:innen checken das. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Weihnachtsfrau durch den Kamin rutscht. Es ist Gleichberechtigungsgenderwahnsinn.

Der Frau von Welt steht es doch zu, diese Tradition für das weibliche Geschlecht ins Leben zu rufen, einen Verein zu gründen und sich am Bach auszutoben, daran hindert sie niemand. Stattdessen wird sich emanzipiert, wo keine Emanzipation notwendig ist.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,



rippi schrieb:


> durch das Bild eines Bayern-Seppl



Memmingen liegt in Schwaben und wird traditionell vom gleichnamigen Volksstamm bewohnt, warum sollte da als Bild ein Bayern-Seppl verwendet werden?



dreampike schrieb:


> Jetzt wird einer zugelassen, die andere nicht, nur aufgrund des Geschlechts.


Wenn man die Satzung gelesen hätte, wüsste man das schon bevor man in den Verein eintritt und könnte das halt eben lassen.

Übrigens dürfen auch nicht alle männlichen Vereinsmitglieder einfach so mitmachen.  Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist begrenzt und ggf. an einen Sachkundenachweis gebunden.



dreampike schrieb:


> Wer das als "Gleichberichtigungswahnsinn" bezeichnet, der hat den Artikel 3 des Grundgesetzes entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.



Wenn Männer  allein wegen ihres Geschlechts per Satzung von bestimmten Parteiämtern ausgeschlossen werden können, warum dann Frauen nicht von einmal im Jahr stattfindenden Vereinsveranstaltungen?  Gibt auch Frauenvereine, die gar keine Männer zulassen.

Gleichberechtigung find ich grundsätzlich in Ordnung, einseitige Geschlechterbevorzugung ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund dagegen weniger.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juli 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit einem Knabenchor oder einem Männergesangsverein hinkt ein wenig, da dies geschlechtsspezifische Tätigkeiten sind.





dreampike schrieb:


> sich gegen geschlechtsspezifische Benachteiligungen aktiv zur Wehr setzen.


Beißt sich etwas, oder? 
Unmöglich auch das da wie immer die 'Geschlechtslosen", Diversen, ausgegrenzt werden! Typisch wieder diese Diskriminierung, unerhört!


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tradition beruft sich auf die Vergangenheit und es mag manchmal nicht ins moderne Leitbild passen, darum sind es aber Traditionen. Sie muss im Kontext der damaligen, nur für diesen Zweck ins Leben gerufenen Veranstaltungen verstanden sein. Normale Menschen:innen checken das. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Weihnachtsfrau durch den Kamin rutscht. Es ist Gleichberechtigungsgenderwahnsinn.
> 
> Der Frau von Welt steht es doch zu, diese Tradition für das weibliche Geschlecht ins Leben zu rufen, einen Verein zu gründen und sich am Bach auszutoben, daran hindert sie niemand. Stattdessen wird sich emanzipiert, wo keine Emanzipation notwendig ist.


Sehr schlimm auch dieser Trend in der Literatur. Klassiker werden umgeschrieben, alte Autoren* in rechte Ecken gedrängt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr schlimm auch dieser Trend in der Literatur. Klassiker werden umgeschrieben, alte Autoren* in rechte Ecken gedrängt...



Funktioniert sowieso nicht, weil Sprache sich keiner Diktatur unterordnet, sie findet sich selbst. Der Trend wird gerade von jedweder nach Aufmerksamkeit schreiender Seele geritten und von den Medien ausgeschlachtet. Letztere nur der Umsätze willen. Derzeit wird ja noch verhandelt, welche Form des Genderns überhaupt passt. Angler:innen, Anglys, Anglermensch......


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Funktioniert sowieso nicht, weil Sprache sich keiner Diktatur unterordnet, sie findet sich selbst. Der Trend wird gerade von jedweder nach Aufmerksamkeit schreiender Seele geritten und von den Medien ausgeschlachtet. Letztere nur der Umsätze willen. Derzeit wird ja noch verhandelt, welche Form des Genderns überhaupt passt. Angler:innen, Anglys, Anglermensch......


Fischköppe


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (28. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe Sie gewinnt.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Juli 2021)

So etwas  passt  zu Bayern  wie die Faust  aufs  Auge  .Wenn die könnten würden auch noch Hexen verbrennen.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr schlimm auch dieser Trend in der Literatur. Klassiker werden umgeschrieben, alte Autoren* in rechte Ecken gedrängt...


Welche denn?


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Welche denn?


Da ich sehr viel DLF u DLF Kultur höre, merke ich wie die Diskussionen Pro Contra gerade wegen diesem "Trend" anschwillen. Denke dies ist nur eine Fangfrage, da ich mir bei Dir diese Unwissenheit absolut nicht vorstellen kann. Über Kant, Lindgren, diverse andere Kinderbücher brauchen wir wohl nicht extra reden. Neuerdings kommt noch J. Austen ins Visier. Herrlich immer die Diskussion.
Nix wird mehr im Kontext gesehen. Eine stetig wachsende Sprach,- u Profilerpolizei!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

vonda1909 

Aus meiner Sicht absolut unpassender Vergleich, der sich auf dem Niveau von Tierrechtlern bewegt. 

Diese interne Vereinsregelung für das einmal jährlich stattfindende Event wurde ja jetzt auch durch das Gericht  gekippt.

Beim Thema Gleichberechtigung/Diskriminierung haben die Bürger NRWs m.E. keinen Grund besonders stolz zu sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Fischköppe



Fischköpp:innen bitte!


----------



## crisis (28. Juli 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> So etwas  passt  zu Bayern  wie die Faust  aufs  Auge  .Wenn die könnten würden auch noch Hexen verbrennen.


Ich behaupte, von einem einzelnen Verein auf die Bevölkerung eines signifikant großen Teiles der Bundesrepublik zu schließen, grenzt oder ist Rassismus. Gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eine stetig wachsende Sprach,- u Profilerpolizei!


Na. dann lass Dich mal besser nicht von der Sprachpolizei erwischen:



rustaweli schrieb:


> Da ich sehr viel DLF u DLF Kultur höre, merke ich wie die Diskussionen Pro Contra gerade wegen diesem "Trend" *anschwillen*.


Tja, und wenn es solche Diskussionen gibt, dann heißt das natürlich. das die vollständige gendergerechte Umschreibung der gesamten abendländischen Literatur praktisch beschlossene Sache ist. Gleich nächsten Monat. Bei der Gelegenheit könnten die alten Schwarten auch gleich in Leichte Sprache überführt werden.

cin cin  

Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Fischköppe


Wie jetzt, von meiner Sorte gibt es noch mehr


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fischköpp:innen bitte!


Nix da, vergiss es, ich bleibe der Fischkopp!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nix da, vergiss es, ich bleibe der Fischkopp!



Unikat bleibt Unikat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Wir leben in einer narzisstischen Gesellschaft und deshalb wundert mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer narzisstischen Gesellschaft und deshalb wundert mich gar nichts mehr.



Ich frage für einen Freund:

Ist eine einzelne Person, sich dem Ziel verschrieben die ganze Umwelt seiner Peripherie anzupassen oder eine von mehreren Individuen vor Jahrzehnten gegründete im traditionellen Sinne nicht gesellschaftlich zerstörende Gemeinschaft narzisstisch.


----------



## Jürgen57 (28. Juli 2021)

Wir haben einige Frauen in unserem Verein und wünschten uns noch mehr
die sich für den schönsten Sport der Welt begeistern würden.
käme bei uns nicht in Frage das wir Frauen ausschließen würden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Der Narzissmus steht im Gegensatz zum Transzendenten, also einer höheren Idee und den Vorvätern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Der Narzissmus steht im Gegensatz zum Transzendenten, also einer höheren Idee und den Vorvätern.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Juli 2021)

Liebe geschätzten Angelfreunde, - ihr habts alle nicht ganz eure Sinne beieinander. 

Bin für eine sofortige Satzungsänderung bei diesem Verein, dass nur Frauen diese Schlammschlacht machen dürfen. 
So sollte das Gericht urteilen und die Männer nehmen ihnen die Fischleins ab, trinken Kaffeechen und halten ein Ratscherchen im trockenen.
Warum nicht mal so rum?
Das da die Männer nicht für sowas klagen - verstehe ich nicht.

Wenn die Richterin das durchbringt, zahl ich der eine Maß.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, von einem einzelnen Verein auf die Bevölkerung eines signifikant großen Teiles der Bundesrepublik zu schließen, grenzt oder ist Rassismus. Gehört hier nicht her.



Die Bayern sind eine eigene Rasse ... ich WUSSTE Es ...

R.S.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. Juli 2021)

Es gibt nun mal Dinge da bleiben Mänenr am liebsten unter sich
Eisenbahn spielen, Kastanienmännchen basteln, Lego bauen, Vögel beobachten oder Pornos schauen
Nicht auszudenken wenn da Frauen auch noch mitmachen würden, wo bleibt da die Tradition? 
Mann muss auch mal Mann bleiben können ohne das Frauen sich einem ständig aufdrängen


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Juli 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, von einem einzelnen Verein auf die Bevölkerung eines signifikant großen Teiles der Bundesrepublik zu schließen, grenzt oder ist Rassismus. Gehört hier nicht her.


Wußte es doch Bayern  sind eine  eigene  Rasse....


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Dinge da bleiben Mänenr am liebsten unter sich
> Eisenbahn spielen, Kastanienmännchen basteln, Lego bauen, Vögel beobachten oder Pornos schauen
> Nicht auszudenken wenn da Frauen auch noch mitmachen würden, wo bleibt da die Tradition?
> Mann muss auch mal Mann bleiben können ohne das Frauen sich einem ständig aufdrängen


Seltsame  Neigungen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Dinge da bleiben Mänenr am liebsten unter sich
> Eisenbahn spielen, Kastanienmännchen basteln, Lego bauen, Vögel beobachten oder Pornos schauen
> Nicht auszudenken wenn da Frauen auch noch mitmachen würden, wo bleibt da die Tradition?
> Mann muss auch mal Mann bleiben können ohne das Frauen sich einem ständig aufdrängen



Ich durfte immer Mann während der Arbeit im Lebensmittelwerk sein und die leeren Europaletten der Damenschaft zusätzlich schleppen. Eine vom muskulösen Pimmelträger trotz selbiger Arbeit und Entlohnung stets abverlangter Mehraufwand. Gleichberechtigung scheint eine Einbahnstraße zu sein.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (28. Juli 2021)

HUST


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich durfte immer Mann während der Arbeit im Lebensmittelwerk sein und die leeren Europaletten der Damenschaft zusätzlich schleppen. Eine vom muskulösen Pimmelträger trotz selbiger Arbeit und Entlohnung stets abverlangter Mehraufwand. Gleichberechtigung scheint eine Einbahnstraße zu sein.


Frauen belohnen einen Mann in der Regel sehr gerne, es ist doch immer ein geben und nehmen  
Man(n) darf solche Arbeiten nicht als Mehraufwand ansehen, so etwas macht man für eine Frau gerne 
Emanzipation oder Gleichberechtigung hin oder her, wenn ich einer Frau aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Unterlegenheit behilflich sein kann dann doch gerne und ohne etwas zu fordern


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juli 2021)

Dürfen Frauen am Vatertag saufen wie die Männer oder nicht?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Frauen belohnen einen Mann in der Regel sehr gerne, es ist doch immer ein geben und nehmen
> Man(n) darf solche Arbeiten nicht als Mehraufwand ansehen, so etwas macht man für eine Frau gerne
> Emanzipation oder Gleichberechtigung hin oder her, wenn ich einer Frau aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Unterlegenheit behilflich sein kann dann doch gerne und ohne etwas zu fordern



I do not agree.

Heidi, Bärbel und Erna waren um die 55 Jahre alt, ich ein mit Testosteron vollgepumpter selektiv nach Frischfleisch gierender Knabe. Und: Dankbarkeit ist eine in großen Werken mit fluktuierender Belegschaft seltenes Gut. Der junge Mann mit Muskelkraft wird verheizt und sieht als Entlohnung weder höhere Zahlen auf dem Konto, noch Blow Jobs.

Deine Leitmotive in Ehren, wenn Frauen bewusst den Mehraufwand scheuen, eher boykottieren, und der junge Mann gezwungen wird bei gleichem Lohn mehr Arbeit zu leisten, stimmen die Verhältnisse nicht. Ein paar Urlaubstage mehr im Jahr wären fair gewesen. Fair ist nur der Ellenbogen in unserer "narzisstischen" Gesellschaft.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Bayern sind eine eigene Rasse ... ich WUSSTE Es ...


das sind keine Bayern in Memmingen leben nur "Memmen"


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> I do not agree.


Alles gut, wir machen da wohl sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit Frauen und gehen wohl auch unterschiedlich mit Frauen um
Ein nach Frischfleisch gierender Knabe sollte den Respekt vor älteren Damen nie verlieren, da wäre es für mich keine Frage den Damen die Palette wegzuräumen, so ganz ohne Gegenleistung


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (28. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> das sind keine Bayern in Memmingen leben nur "Memmen"


Wer schonmal Memminger getrunken hat weiß das Verstrahlt recht hat


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juli 2021)

Ich hab mich ja bewusst aus der Diskussion rausgehalten... so wegen "alter Sack" und polarisieren ect   

Mittags- bzw Brotzeit is ja rum.... Da kann ich ja mal virtuell ne Schachtel Dickmanns rumgehen lassen... 

Ich find die Diskussion und ihre Vielschichtigkeit klasse....


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Wir haben einige Frauen in unserem Verein und wünschten uns noch mehr
> die sich für den schönsten Sport der Welt begeistern würden.
> käme bei uns nicht in Frage das wir Frauen ausschließen würden.


Ich vermute mal Du sprichst von einem Angelverein?

In Memmingen dürfen auch Frauen Mitglied beim "Fischertagsverein" werden, der eben kein Fischereiverein ist, sondern Brauchtumspflege betreibt.

Nur bei diesem seltsamen Event durften bisher aus Traditionsgründen keine Frauen mitmachen.

Diese Begründung hat das Gericht nun gekippt.

Da erkenne ich jetzt durchaus Risiken, dass sich das zukünftig auch auf andere Veranstaltungen auswirken könnte, die sich bisher auf Tradition berufen , auch wenn sie für einen größer werdenden Teil der Gesellschaft nicht mehr zeitgemäß erscheinen.

Das sehe ich als Angler schon mit gemischten Gefühlen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> und die leeren Europaletten der Damenschaft zusätzlich schleppen.


Hettinger Tabelle im Arbeitsschutz besagt, dass Frauen maximal 15kg heben dürfen, Männer je nach Alter bis zu 55kg. 

Proteste der Feminist*en darüber sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Alles gut, wir machen da wohl sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit Frauen und gehen wohl auch unterschiedlich mit Frauen um
> Ein nach Frischfleisch gierender Knabe sollte den Respekt vor älteren Damen nie verlieren, da wäre es für mich keine Frage den Damen die Palette wegzuräumen, so ganz ohne Gegenleistung



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, auf welch dunkle Pfade dich dein Gehirn führt.

Ein nach frischfleischgierender Knabe prügelt seine weiblichen Kollegen nicht die Packstation rauf und runter, weil ihm der Mehraufwand missfällt, er bringt nur zum Ausdruck, wie unfair Gleichberichtigung sein kann. Der Knabe musste nicht eine niedliche Europalette für Heidi, Erna und Bärbel zusätzlich umlagern, sondern bis zu 30/h. Und er hatte das gleiche Tätigkeitsfeld, den selben Lohn.

Respekt ist, einer alten Frau über die Straße zu helfen, den Einkauf die Treppe hoch zu tragen, den Fahrradschlauch zu wechseln oder den letzten Sitzplatz im Bus anzubieten. Respektlos ist eine vom männlichen Kollegen erwartete (dauerhafte) Hilfeleistung im selben Tätigkeitsumfeld. Die Nummer kenne ich auch aus dem Einzelhandel, wenn die Ware ausgepackt wird. Die Damen gehen nach getaner Arbeit eine Rauchen oder Kaffee schlürfen, der Kerl darf noch die Paletten ins Lager schleppen, weil im Verkaufsraum vom Kunden nicht so gerne gesehen. Ein weiblicher Filialleiter ist dann ein denkbar ungünstiger Ansprechpartner bei Missmut.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und er hatte das gleiche Tätigkeitsfeld, den selben Lohn.


Deshalb fordern ja die Politker*innen immer "Gleiche Arbeit - gleicher Lohn".

Dass eine Entlohnung nach Leistung deutlich fairer wäre, schert die sicher nicht.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na. dann lass Dich mal besser nicht von der Sprachpolizei erwischen:
> 
> 
> Tja, und wenn es solche Diskussionen gibt, dann heißt das natürlich. das die vollständige gendergerechte Umschreibung der gesamten abendländischen Literatur praktisch beschlossene Sache ist. Gleich nächsten Monat. Bei der Gelegenheit könnten die alten Schwarten auch gleich in Leichte Sprache überführt werden.
> ...


Oh man, was magst jetzt wieder beweisen? Leicht, aber nur ganz leicht am "Kontext" vorbei! 
Bei Thema Literatur ging es leider nicht um Gendern! Und ja, Bücher wurden(!) im Bezug dessen was ich meinte schon umgeschrieben. Und ja, auch Schriftsteller, völlig aus dem historischen Kontext heraus, eklig, dem Trend folgend, in gewisse Ecken gestellt. Von Gendern war keine Rede! 
Sprachpolizei gibt es übrigens schon ewig, viele Epochen mit ihren eigenen. 
Vielleicht erst einmal genauer lesen und verstehen, bevor man zynisch, von "oben" herab, losbeisst, danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn es solche Diskussionen gibt, dann heißt das natürlich. das die vollständige gendergerechte Umschreibung der gesamten abendländischen Literatur praktisch beschlossene Sache ist. Gleich nächsten Monat.


Ja, so ist es - auch wenn Du dich darüber lustig zu machen scheinst.
Aus der Totalitarismusforschung ist ja bekannt dass das Schweigen der Mehrheit erst den Totalitarismus ermöglicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Werke dürfen meiner Meinung nach nicht ohne Zustimmung des Autoren geändert werden. Ein Autor kann nicht posthum dem zustimmen. Entweder es wird so verlegt wie es geschrieben worden ist, oder halt nicht.
Es ist ja ein furchtbar wenn man nicht darauf Vertrauen kann das spätere Generationen an den Werken ideologisch herumfummeln. Finger weg!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Es ist ja ein furchtbar wenn man nicht darauf Vertrauen kann das spätere Generationen an den Werken ideologisch herumfummeln. Finger weg!


Irgendwann endet auch das Urheberrecht, dann kann jeder an so einem Werk herumfummeln und es für ideologische oder andere  Zwecke missbrauchen.
Der Autor kriegt davon aber nichts mehr mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Irgendwann endet auch das Urheberrecht, dann kann jeder an so einem Werk herumfummeln und es für ideologische oder andere  Zwecke missbrauchen.



Sofern das Urheberrecht nicht vererbt wurde, erlischt es nach 70 Jahren. Ist bei Lebenswerken eher nicht die Regel, abseits Einsiedler ohne Thronfolger. Siehe Hobbit, HDR und Silmarillon von J.R.R Tolkiens, dessen Sohn hat das Urheberrecht bereits an seine Kinder/Familie vererbt. So einfach ist et nicht mit dem Fuhrwerken.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

in Deutschland erlischt das Urheberrecht m.W. 70 Jahre nach dem Tod des Urhebers. 

Dann wird das Werk gemeinfrei und jeder kann die Werke verwenden.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Ich warte immer noch auf ein Beispiel eines gegenderten bzw. politisch korrigierten Klassikers, _der nicht mehr in der Originalversion erhältlich ist_. (mal Kinder- und Jugendbücher aussen vor gelassen).
Und das so etwas im Augenblick debattiert wird, zeigt ja nur das es Redebedarf darüber gibt. Und zu so einer Debatte gehören nun auch einmal extreme Meinungen, auch extrem blöde. Ich glaube nicht das es da etwas zu fürchten gibt.

Nehmen wir mal einen der Urtexte unserer Kultur: Die Ilias. 
Die wurde zweieinhalbtausend Jahre hin und hergebogen, vor und zurück übersetzt und modifiziert. In mittelalterlichen Handschriften sind die SBZ-Streitwagenhelden durch Ritter ersetzt worden, Raul Schrott lässt die Helden Gossensprache benutzen und die billige Verfilmung mit B. "Eitelkeit" Pitt lässt mir nichts Dir nichts die Hälfte der Belegschaft, nämlich die Götter unter den Tisch fallen (gab übrigens keinen Aufschrei der Entrüstung).
Der Urtext ist aber noch vorhanden und durchwebt unsere gesamte Kultur. Was sollen zeitbedingte 'Modeversionen' so einem Werk und seiner Rezeption anhaben können?

Also bitte, lasst 1000 Blumen blühen, auch gerne etwas bescheuerte. Nicht das es sie meines Wissens nach schon gäbe.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Juli 2021)

Sehr interessante Diskussion - da tun sich ja mal wieder Abgründe auf...
Und das Ganze wäre völlig überflüssig, würden Frauen einfach gleichwertig behandelt.
Eigentlich sind Frauen ja den Männern deutlich überlegen.
Und sie sind edel und gut - meine z.B. schlägt mich niemals mehr als unbedingt nötig...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal einen der Urtexte unserer Kultur: Die Ilias.
> Die wurde zweieinhalbtausend Jahre hin und hergebogen, vor und zurück übersetzt und modifiziert. In mittelalterlichen Handschriften sind die SBZ-Streitwagenhelden durch Ritter ersetzt worden, Raul Schrott lässt die Helden Gossensprache benutzen und die billige Verfilmung mit B. "Eitelkeit" Pitt lässt mir nichts Dir nichts die Hälfte der Belegschaft, nämlich die Götter unter den Tisch fallen (gab übrigens keinen Aufschrei der Entrüstung).


Das Gleiche gilt für die Niebelungen,
bei den Wagner-Festspielen werden die abentheuerlichsten Versionen gespielt, die mit dem Original oft nicht im Entferntesten vergleichbar sind.
Dennoch sind die Original für jedermann erhältlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> es ist ein Traditionsfischen mir Keschern im Stadtbach an welchen alle männlichen Einwohner von Memmingen mitmachen dürfen. Ist so seit Jahrhunderten. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die in Zukunft Frauen zulassen müssen. Den Prozess können die Männer in der heutigen Zeit nicht gewinnen. Ist mal so.


ist ja auch eine Diskriminierung rein aufgrund des Geschlechtes - und das geht nicht, da stehen inzwischen höhere Rechte entgegen.
Den Krieg der Frauen um solche Dummbatzdödeldinge unterstütze ich.

Was anderes wäre eine Eignungsprüfung, z.B. dafür Keschern können, 
das sollte bei so einem Event gegeben sein,
alleine schon zur Schonung der Nebenmensch*innen und Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Deutschland erlischt das Urheberrecht m.W. 70 Jahre nach dem Tod des Urhebers.
> 
> Dann wird das Werk gemeinfrei und jeder kann die Werke verwenden.


 
Hallo,

nach kurzer Recherche stimme ich dir zu, in Deutschland ist nach 70 Jahren Schicht im Schacht mit des Urhebers Erben Macht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Juli 2021)

Memmingen ist bei mir gleich um die Ecke. Daher habe ich von dem Fall bereits aus der Lokalzeitung erfahren. Gleich vorweg: der Fischertag in Memmingen hat nichts mit einem üblichen Angelverein bzw. einem normalen Preisfischen zu tun.

Bei dem Fischertag springen hunderte Leute in einen Bach und versuchen mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmitteln (teils mit den bloßen Händen) einen Fisch zu ergattern. Diese Veranstaltung wird von Tierschützern und teilweise auch den umliegenden Angelvereinen schon seit Jahren kritisiert. Da das Event aber irgendwie mit der Stadtgeschichte verwoben ist, beruft sich Memmingen auf die historische Tradition und will daran festhalten.

Nebenbei: bei uns in Kaufbeuren gibt es die „Tänzelfest Knabenkapelle“. Da dürfen seit einigen Jahren auch Mädchen mitspielen. Allerdings ist diese Entscheidung mehr aus der Not heraus gefallen, da sich irgendwann zu wenige Knaben für die Kapelle beworben haben. Im Alter von 18 Jahren ist dann allerdings Schluss. Dann scheidet man aus der Kapelle aus und muss zu den „Senioren“ in die Stadtkapelle wechseln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Dennoch geht mir dieser ganze Gendersch... gehörig auf ihr wisstschon.
Es gibt längst keine echte Benachteiligung des weiblichen Geschlechts mehr, im Gegenteil
es wird zunehmend das männliche, hetero-Geschlecht dikriminiert


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es gibt längst keine echte Benachteiligung des weiblichen Geschlechts mehr, im Gegenteil


Echt jetzt..??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fischköpp:innen bitte!


Deswegen heißt das ja auch knapp und voll korrekt Fischköpp und schließt natürlich auch alle nach Fisch riechenden ein!  

Vorteil der konjugationseigenständigen Regionaleigensprachen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt das ja auch voll korrekt Fischköpp und schließt alle nach Fisch riechenden ein!



Waschen hilft.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dennoch geht mir dieser ganze Gendersch... gehörig auf ihr wisstschon.


Dem stimme ich zu.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es gibt längst keine echte Benachteiligung des weiblichen Geschlechts mehr


Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
Es ist halt alles nicht so einfach, finde ich.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> meine z.B. schlägt mich niemals mehr als unbedingt nötig


Meine behauptet immer, dass es keine Absicht war.  Kommt aber allgemein sehr selten vor.

Sie ist auch in beiden Angelvereinen dabei, wo ich Mitglied bin.

Ambitionen in Memmingen mit einer Horde zweifelhafter Gestalten in einen trockengelegten Stadtbach zu springen und dann mit Gebrüll und Kescher hinter Rebos herzujagen, hat sie aber ebensowenig wie ich.

Das hat ja mit Angeln auch nichts zu tun. Und wer im Freistaat Bayern wohnt, muss deshalb auch nicht unbedingt von jedem Brauchtum diverser Volksstämme oder Regionen begeistert sein.  Auch wenn das mancher hier vielleicht so sieht.

Ob man deshalb jedes Brauchtum unterlaufen muss, nur weil man es antiquiert findet, kann man aber auch unterschiedlich sehen.

Ob es der klagenden Dame tatsächlich um die aktive Teilnahme ging oder nur darum, diese "Männerbastion" zu stürmen?

Die Frau, die damals das Recht eingeklagt hat, bei der Bundeswehr in einer  Kampftruppe dienen zu dürfen, hat m.W. ihr erstrittenes Recht dann auch nicht wahrgenommen.  Viele andere mittlerweile schon.

Dass die Wehr- oder Ersatzdienstpflicht nur für Männer gilt, scheint aber Frauen nicht weiter zu stören. Zumindest sind mir keine derartigen Klagen bekannt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Alles gut, wir machen da wohl sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit Frauen und gehen wohl auch unterschiedlich mit Frauen um
> Ein nach Frischfleisch gierender Knabe sollte den Respekt vor älteren Damen nie verlieren, da wäre es für mich keine Frage den Damen die Palette wegzuräumen, so ganz ohne Gegenleistung





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, auf welch dunkle Pfade dich dein Gehirn führt.
> 
> Ein nach frischfleischgierender Knabe prügelt seine weiblichen Kollegen nicht die Packstation rauf und runter,


Gibs zu , es geht dir doch eigentlich um den nie nie nie statt findenen Blow Job. Das könnten ältere Weibsen ja auch noch und wahrscheinlich sogar bestens ...
und dabei herrscht in der Tat keine Freiheit im Umgang und Ausgewogenheit der Geschlechter und Leistungen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gibs zu , es geht dir doch eigentlich um den nie nie nie statt findenen Blow Job. Das könnten ältere Weibsen ja auch noch und wahrscheinlich sogar bestens ...
> und dabei herrscht in der Tat keine Freiheit im Umgang und Ausgewogenheit der Geschlechter und Leistungen.



Ich kenne nur einen Blow Job.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Also, nach knapp 80 Beiträgen innerhalb von 8 Stunden, inklusive der dreimaligen Erwähnung eines "Blow Jobs" (jetzt 4 mal) sehe ich keine unmittelbare Gefahr für männlichzentrierte Denkmuster.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, nach knapp 80 Beiträgen innerhalb von 8 Stunden, inklusive der dreimaligen Erwähnung eines "Blow Jobs" (jetzt 4 mal) sehe ich keine unmittelbare Gefahr für männlichzentrierte Denkmuster.



Wie schön, das eine Frau anwesend ist. Ich taufe dich auf Minimusch.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie schön, das eine Frau anwesend ist. Ich taufe dich auf Minimusch.


Geht nicht auch "Minipussy"?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Die liberale Bourgeoise ist Schuld daran das wir über solche Themen diskutieren müssen. Es ist ihr Spielfeld auf dem sie sich moralisch überhöhen können. Kooptiert von der Oligarchie weigern sie sich über echte Themen wie Armut zu sprechen. Stattdessen prahlen sie wie gut sie das neue Hofzeremoniell beherrschen: die Genderssprache. Elitär abgehoben freuen sie sich das nicht ihre ökonomischen Privilegien und die ihrer Herren Oligarchen hinterfragt werden, sondern auf unwichtige Nebenkriegsschauplätze abgelenkt werden kann. Sie sind der Grund für den Untergang der traditionellen Linken (Oldschool Sozialdemokraten).


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Geht nicht auch "Minipussy"?


nur wenn du auch aufs Katzenkloo gehst


----------



## Wünschelrute (28. Juli 2021)

In meinem Verein zahlen Frauen den halben Jahresbeitrag. Mir wäre es als (relativ) junger Mann sehr gelegen, wenn die Frauen im Sinne der Gleichberechtigung auch das gleiche Geld für gleiche Leistung bezahlen würden - ist aber nicht so, weil die vor allem älteren Herren im Vorstand einer Auffassung von Kavalierstum anhängen, die ich für sehr antiquiert halte. Hat sich auch noch keine Frau drüber beschwert, obwohl es keine Gleichbehandlung ist 

Dieses ganze Gegendere geht ja auch nicht von der Mitte der Gesellschaft aus und keine Frau, die mir bekannt ist und die auch nur irgend etwas anderes zu tun hat, legt Wert auf gegenderte Sprache. Auch ein Einklagen in bestimmte Bereiche oder ein Pochen auf Quoten findet nicht statt. Die wollen durch eigene Leistung und Erfolge etwas erreichen.
Das kommt immer von einer Bevölkerungsschicht, die derartiges zum Geschäft und Lebensmodell gemacht hat. Es gäbe so viel wichtigeres als diesen Unfug - ob jetzt gendern oder mit den Flossen Fische aus einem Bach klauben. Aber wenn den Leuten langweilig ist sollen sie halt machen. Am besten ignoriert man solche Menschen, das ärgert sie am meisten - denn die wollen auch nur, dass man sich ärgert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Geht nicht auch "Minipussy"?



Minimusch flowt ausgesprochen, Minipussy klingt wie ne amerikanische Girlband.

Ich bitte einen Admin um sofortige Namensänderung des Accounts Minimax auf Minimusch. Er hat vertraglich zugestimmt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Frauenparkplätze
woran erkenn die, ob das Auto von einer Frau geparkt wurde?


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Mit Verlaub, mein Würstchen Indikator sagt, viele reden Senf


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, mein Würstchen Indikator sagt, viele reden Senf


stimmt,
aber es ist lustiger Senf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Gegendere geht ja auch nicht von der Mitte der Gesellschaft aus und keine Frau, die mir bekannt ist und die auch nur irgend etwas anderes zu tun hat, legt Wert auf gegenderte Sprache. Auch ein Einklagen in bestimmte Bereiche oder ein Pochen auf Quoten findet nicht statt. Die wollen durch eigene Leistung und Erfolge etwas erreichen.



Das wäre im Kern auch mein Problem, es sind nicht Frauen, sondern Reptilienmenschen, die Sprache, Denkweisen und Traditionen brechen wollen. Mir sind im persönlichen Umfeld schlicht keine benachteiligten Frauen bekannt. Sie dürfen Wählen, im Schlüppi das Freibad besuchen, Essen, Trinken, Furzen, Rauchen, Selbstbestimmt sein, Kochen, jeden Job ausführen, überall Wohnen, in Vereinen sporteln, einfach das Leben genießen. Es gibt Feuerwehrfrauen mit langen Schläuchen, Panzergrenadierweiber mit Stahlfäusten, zierliche Gewichtheberinnen mit Bums im Becken und und und.......

Dieser von echauffierten "Special Snowflakes" entfachte Flächenbrand wirkt immer so inszeniert und das ist es in meinen Augen auch: Eine großes Bühnenstück kleingeistiger Unruhestifter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Frauenparkplätze
> woran erkenn die, ob das Auto von einer Frau geparkt wurde?



Das sieht man dann schon....






oder so....


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sieht man dann schon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das sind ja auch keine Frauenparkplätze!
kein Wunder, dass das nicht klappt


----------



## Wünschelrute (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das wäre im Kern auch mein Problem, es sind nicht Frauen, sondern Reptilienmenschen, die Sprache, Denkweisen und Traditionen brechen wollen. Mir sind im persönlichen Umfeld schlicht keine benachteiligten Frauen bekannt. Sie dürfen Wählen, im Schlüppi das Freibad besuchen, Essen, Trinken, Furzen, Rauchen, Selbstbestimmt sein, Kochen, jeden Job ausführen, überall Wohnen, in Vereinen sporteln, einfach das Leben genießen. Es gibt Feuerwehrfrauen mit langen Schläuchen, Panzergrenadierweiber mit Stahlfäusten, zierliche Gewichtheberinnen mit Bums im Becken und und und.......
> 
> Dieser von echauffierten "Special Snowflakes" entfachte Flächenbrand wirkt immer so inszeniert und das ist es in meinen Augen auch: Eine großes Bühnenstück kleingeistiger Unruhestifter.



Es gibt ja schon reale Nachteile für Frauen - ich hätte beispielsweise bei einigen Bewerbungen jederzeit den Vorzug vor einer Frau bekommen, weil ich als Mann mit Anfang 30 kein Kind bekommen werde und meinem Chef länger erhalten bleibe. Frauen werden da meist prophylaktisch einfach mal nicht eingestellt.
Auch im Handwerk vermute ich, dass die Frauen, die man dort mittlerweile sieht, vor allem deshalb als Azubis genommen wurden, weil man in einigen Sparten im Handwerk einfach nicht mehr aussuchen kann. Ansonsten hätte man Männer genommen, weil "Frauen so was einfach nicht können". Und auch im Handwerk gibt es genug Berufe, in denen man nicht schwer heben muss - und selbst das kriegen viele Frauen auch hin. Wenn sie denn wollen. Das lag dann meist an einer verqueren Einstellung Frauen gegenüber. Das muss nicht sein.
Ich will gar keine Probleme abstreiten, die sind real und da - aber die realen Probleme werden nicht angepackt und stattdessen irgendwelche Hirngespinste verfolgt, damit man sich selbst besser fühlt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bitte einen Admin um sofortige Namensänderung des Accounts @Minimax auf Minimusch. Er hat vertraglich zugestimmt.


Beim profeministischen Männerstuhlkreis hatte ich mal jemanden kennengelernt der so heißt. Keine Ahnung ob das der als uns bekannte Minimax war? Ich glaube das eher nicht, aber Zufälle gibt es ja immer wieder mal…;-)


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf ein Beispiel eines gegenderten bzw. politisch korrigierten Klassikers, _der nicht mehr in der Originalversion erhältlich ist_. (mal Kinder- und Jugendbücher aussen vor gelassen).


Niemand hat behauptet das es keine alten Übersetzungen derzeit mehr gäbe. 
Auch in Ordnung wenn alte Klassiker verständlicher, besser, übersetzt werden. Oder gar ins Prosa. 
Komisch wird es für mich nur, wenn dies aus rein ideologischen Gründen geschieht, bestens gar noch Autoren angreifen. 









						Politisch korrekt? Wie Übersetzer mit umstrittenen Begriffen umgehen | DW | 30.09.2019
					

Darf die Neuauflage eines Literaturklassikers Begriffe enthalten, die heutzutage als anstößig gelten? Am Internationalen Übersetzertag stellen wir einige Formulierungen vor, mit denen Übersetzer zu kämpfen haben.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

In der Taz findet man öfters mal gute Artikel. 








						Gendern als Ausschlusskriterium: Symbolkämpfe in der Sackgasse
					

Die Idee, mit dem Gendersternchen eine diskriminierungsfreie Gesellschaft zu erzwingen, ist gescheitert. Die Gendersprache schließt zu viele aus.




					taz.de


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Wünschelrute schrieb:


> als Mann mit Anfang 30 kein Kind bekommen werde


Wenn ein Mann Anfang 30 einige Jahre Elternzeit nehmen würde, dürfte sich das wahrscheinlich  auf seine Karrierechancen ähnlich ungünstig auswirken, wie bei einer Frau.  Ob es immer ausschließlich  am biologischen Geschlecht liegt oder auch andere Faktoren erheblich  mitspielen, wenn sich Frauen im Nachteil fühlen, wird m.E. oft nicht genau unterschieden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon reale Nachteile für Frauen - ich hätte beispielsweise bei einigen Bewerbungen jederzeit den Vorzug vor einer Frau bekommen, weil ich als Mann mit Anfang 30 kein Kind bekommen werde und meinem Chef länger erhalten bleibe. Frauen werden da meist prophylaktisch einfach mal nicht eingestellt.
> Auch im Handwerk vermute ich, dass die Frauen, die man dort mittlerweile sieht, vor allem deshalb als Azubis genommen wurden, weil man in einigen Sparten im Handwerk einfach nicht mehr aussuchen kann. Ansonsten hätte man Männer genommen, weil "Frauen so was einfach nicht können". Und auch im Handwerk gibt es genug Berufe, in denen man nicht schwer heben muss - und selbst das kriegen viele Frauen auch hin. Wenn sie denn wollen. Das lag dann meist an einer verqueren Einstellung Frauen gegenüber. Das muss nicht sein.
> Ich will gar keine Probleme abstreiten, die sind real und da - aber die realen Probleme werden nicht angepackt und stattdessen irgendwelche Hirngespinste verfolgt, damit man sich selbst besser fühlt.



Gut, ich verstehe aber auch Arbeitgeber, die eine betrieblich wichtige Planstelle nicht mit einer jungen Frau besetzen können. Ich hatte während meiner Lehrzeit zwei Azubis an meiner Seite, beides junge Damen, beide wurden Schwanger. Da stehst du im Betrieb dann vor vollendeten Tatsachen, kannst nicht einfach Ersatz einstellen und die restliche Belegschaft darf die Samensuppe ausbaden. Ich will es den Frauen nicht ankreiden, das Problem liegt doch im Kern des gesellschaftlichen Wandels: Früher konnte ein Mann seine Familie ernähren, heute müssen beide Malochen.

Die Rolle der Frau hat sich zwar verändert, die Biologie aber nicht. Ich kann einen Arbeitgeber aus neutralen Gesichtspunkten durchaus verstehen.

Das Frauen aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Leistungsfähigkeit für einige handwerkliche Berufe nicht geeignet sind, erklärt sich von selbst.  Würdest du Sabine, 1,67m groß und 48kg schwer, als Gerüstbauer oder Dachdecker beschäftigen? Es existieren Frauen mit entsprechenden Skills, aber nicht jeder Wurf bringt solche Naturgewalten hervor. So sehr ich Gleichberechtigung schätze, manche Dinge werden Frauen nie auf dem Leistungsniveau männlicher Kollegen bewältigen. Beschwerden sind an Gott oder die Evolutionen zu senden, der Emanzipationsbeauftragte wird dieses Problem nicht lösen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon reale Nachteile für Frauen - ich hätte beispielsweise bei einigen Bewerbungen jederzeit den Vorzug vor einer Frau bekommen, weil ich als Mann mit Anfang 30 kein Kind bekommen werde und meinem Chef länger erhalten bleibe. Frauen werden da meist prophylaktisch einfach mal nicht eingestellt.
> Auch im Handwerk vermute ich, dass die Frauen, die man dort mittlerweile sieht, vor allem deshalb als Azubis genommen wurden, weil man in einigen Sparten im Handwerk einfach nicht mehr aussuchen kann. Ansonsten hätte man Männer genommen, weil "Frauen so was einfach nicht können". Und auch im Handwerk gibt es genug Berufe, in denen man nicht schwer heben muss - und selbst das kriegen viele Frauen auch hin. Wenn sie denn wollen. Das lag dann meist an einer verqueren Einstellung Frauen gegenüber. Das muss nicht sein.
> Ich will gar keine Probleme abstreiten, die sind real und da - aber die realen Probleme werden nicht angepackt und stattdessen irgendwelche Hirngespinste verfolgt, damit man sich selbst besser fühlt.


schon mal eine Stellenbeschreibung des öffentl. Dienstes gelesen?
ganz unverblümt steht in jeder Stellenbeschreibung, dass Frauen bevorzugt werden.
Wenn sie jetzt noch behindert sind, haben sie die Stelle so gut wie sicher.
Ok, divers oder homo geht zur Not auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (28. Juli 2021)

Ich bin übrigens Oldschool Feminist und finde der “Feminismus“ moderner Prägung aus den Staaten (3rd/4th wave) ist nicht zielführend, sondern eine Nebelkerze.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ganz unverblümt steht in jeder Stellenbeschreibung, dass Frauen bevorzugt werden.


Dürfte aber eigentlich nur "bei gleicher Eignung" sein.

Im Landesbeamtengesetz von NRW stand vor einigen Jahren mal drin, dass bei Beförderungen das Kriterium "Frau" stärker zählen soll als "Eignung", das wurde aber vom OVG für verfassungswidrig erklärt und nach der Landtagswahl von der Nachfolgeregierung wieder kassiert. 
Manche Parteien haben anscheinend Probleme "Frauenförderung" und "Geschlechtergerechtigkeit" sauber auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## Wünschelrute (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schon mal eine Stellenbeschreibung des öffentl. Dienstes gelesen?
> ganz unverblümt steht in jeder Stellenbeschreibung, dass Frauen bevorzugt werden.
> Wenn sie jetzt noch behindert sind, haben sie die Stelle so gut wie sicher.
> Ok, divers oder homo geht zur Not auch


Zufällig arbeite ich im öffentlichen Dienst  - Papier ist geduldig und diese Formulierung der Bevorzugung von Frauen wird von oben aufoktroyiert. Was die entsprechenden Entscheider dann machen ist im Endeffekt ihre Sache. Da wird sich von deren Seite auch relativ offen darüber beschwert, dass Frauen die Stelle antreten und dann nach einem halben Jahr weg sind. Ich persönlich unterstelle da auch Absicht bei einigen. Abgesehen davon arbeite ich eh in einem Berufsfeld, in dem man mehr Frauen als Männer findet - da müsste wenn überhaupt eine Männerquote her.
Ich arbeite aber in einem Feld, in dem der Arbeitgeber die gewünschten Schwerpunkte relativ flexibel setzen kann und auch einen Bewerber nehmen könnte, der einen schlechteren Notendurchschnitt etc. vorweist, weil er für die Stelle einzigartige Fähigkeiten besitzt und man die dann stärker wertet.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gut, ich verstehe aber auch Arbeitgeber, die eine betrieblich wichtige Planstelle nicht mit einer jungen Frau besetzen können. Ich hatte während meiner Lehrzeit zwei Azubis an meiner Seite, beides junge Damen, beide wurden Schwanger. Da stehst du im Betrieb dann vor vollendeten Tatsachen, kannst nicht einfach Ersatz einstellen und die restliche Belegschaft darf die Samensuppe ausbaden. Ich will es den Frauen nicht ankreiden, das Problem liegt doch im Kern des gesellschaftlichen Wandels: Früher konnte ein Mann seine Familie ernähren, heute müssen beide Malochen.
> 
> Die Rolle der Frau hat sich zwar verändert, die Biologie aber nicht. Ich kann einen Arbeitgeber aus neutralen Gesichtspunkten durchaus verstehen.
> 
> Das Frauen aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Leistungsfähigkeit für einige handwerkliche Berufe nicht geeignet sind, erklärt sich von selbst.  Würdest du Sabine, 1,67m groß und 48kg schwer, als Gerüstbauer oder Dachdecker beschäftigen? Es existieren Frauen mit entsprechenden Skills, aber nicht jeder Wurf bringt solche Naturgewalten hervor. So sehr ich Gleichberechtigung schätze, manche Dinge werden Frauen nie auf dem Leistungsniveau männlicher Kollegen bewältigen. Beschwerden sind an Gott oder die Evolutionen zu senden, der Emanzipationsbeauftragte wird dieses Problem nicht lösen.



Ich verstehe das auch komplett. Kenne (Kleinst)unternehmen, die an einer ausgedehnten Elternzeit sehr zu knabbern hatten und eines, das daran gescheitert ist. Auch den von dir angesprochenen gesellschaftlichen Wandel und den Zwang zu zwei Einkommen gehe ich so mit - ich kann auch aber verstehen, dass Frauen unabhängig vom Mann sein wollen und ihr eigenes Geld verdienen wollen.
Ich würde Sabine natürlich nicht einstellen. Wenn es von Grund auf nicht passt, dann ist es doch Quatsch, sich als Frau da zu quälen. Aber gibt ja nicht nur Dachdecker und Gerüstbauer im Handwerk  Aber die Einstellung dahingehend hat sich ja (hoffentlich) eh geändert, von daher ist das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Mikesch (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Das Frauen aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Leistungsfähigkeit für einige handwerkliche Berufe nicht geeignet sind, erklärt sich von selbst.  Würdest du Sabine, 1,67m groß und 48kg schwer, als Gerüstbauer oder Dachdecker beschäftigen? ...


Da kenn' sogar ich eine Dachdeckermeisterin. Sehr zierlich und noch dazu hübsch.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Da kenn' sogar ich eine Dachdeckermeisterin. Sehr zierlich und noch dazu hübsch.


na dann ists ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Da kenn' sogar ich eine Dachdeckermeisterin. Sehr zierlich und noch dazu hübsch.



Und ich kenne männliche Dachdeckerochsen, die sind nicht hübsch, arbeiten aber doppelt so schnell und können dem Kunden bessere Preise bieten.


----------



## Wünschelrute (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und ich kenne männliche Dachdeckerochsen, die sind nicht hübsch, arbeiten aber doppelt so schnell und können dem Kunden bessere Preise bieten.



Ist das eine Selbstbeschreibung?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ist das eine Selbstbeschreibung?



Ich bin eine filigrane vom Sommerwind getragene nach Vanille riechende Pfauenfeder.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. Juli 2021)

Der Verein ist so dumm, dass er sich durch die Dame so ins Rampenlicht ziehen lässt. 
Er hätte diese Person einfach mitmachen lassen sollen und alles wäre gut gelaufen.

Jetzt ist's eine Frage der Zeit, bis Petra sich dem Unsinn des Wettfischens annimmt und es zum endgültigen Aus dieser Spaßveranstaltung kommt.

Die können dann künftig Plastikforellen keschern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Verein ist so dumm, dass er sich durch die Dame so ins Rampenlicht ziehen lässt.
> Er hätte diese Person einfach mitmachen lassen sollen und alles wäre gut gelaufen.
> 
> Jetzt ist's eine Frage der Zeit, bis Petra sich dem Unsinn des Wettfischens annimmt und es zum endgültigen Aus dieser Spaßveranstaltung kommt.



Hat PETA bereits versucht, bis jetzt gescheitert. Siehe: Google.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2021)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Die liberale Bourgeoise ist Schuld daran das wir über solche Themen diskutieren müssen. Es ist ihr Spielfeld auf dem sie sich moralisch überhöhen können. Kooptiert von der Oligarchie weigern sie sich über echte Themen wie Armut zu sprechen. Stattdessen prahlen sie wie gut sie das neue Hofzeremoniell beherrschen: die Genderssprache. Elitär abgehoben freuen sie sich das nicht ihre ökonomischen Privilegien und die ihrer Herren Oligarchen hinterfragt werden, sondern auf unwichtige Nebenkriegsschauplätze abgelenkt werden kann. Sie sind der Grund für den Untergang der traditionellen Linken (Oldschool Sozialdemokraten).



Mein lieber Frau Gesangsverein - hier geht´s ja tierisch ab.

Aber Frauen sind nunmal die besseren Männer - Sie können fast Alles und sind Multitasking Meister*innen.

Die AnnaLena hab´ ich nicht so gerne , die vertut sich immer so oft - vielleicht doch ne´ Transe ? ? ? 

Das Thema gefällt mir außerordentlich -weiter so !

R.S.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hat PETA bereits versucht, bis jetzt gescheitert. Siehe: Google.


Du bist echt der Internet Recherche Burner des Forums  genau wie der von den drei Fragezeichen, wie hieß der Nochmal ? Bob Andrews? Oder Klöschen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Internet Recherche Burner des Forums  genau wie der von den drei Fragezeichen, wie hieß der Nochmal ? Bob Andrews? Oder Klöschen



Ich bin eine Pfauenfeder.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Juli 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Verein ist so dumm, dass er sich durch die Dame so ins Rampenlicht ziehen lässt.
> Er hätte diese Person einfach mitmachen lassen sollen und alles wäre gut gelaufen.
> 
> Jetzt ist's eine Frage der Zeit, bis Petra sich dem Unsinn des Wettfischens annimmt und es zum endgültigen Aus dieser Spaßveranstaltung kommt.
> ...


Kein Mann geht mehr hin
ganz einfach.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. Juli 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> .Wenn die könnten würden auch noch Hexen verbrennen.


Das zu verbieten war keine gute Idee...


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kein Mann geht mehr hin
> ganz einfach.



Szenario1:
Eine Emanze mit vielen tratitionstreuen, griesgrämigen Männern alleine im Schlamm ...........
Ob die Emanze am Gericht ganz oben gewinnt oder nicht - das geht zu Gunsten der Tradition aus.
Mann könnte schlussfolgern, sie will schnellstens aus Memmingen weg.

Szenario 2: Abgekartetes Spiel.
Im Verein ist es klein Mehrheitlich beschlossene Sache, Frauen mit machen zu lassen. Jedoch reicht die Mehrheit immer noch nicht für eine Satzungsänderung.
Über einen Gerichtsbeschluss wird eine Zwangsänderung ermöglichen. Das alles noch möglichst werbewirksam.

Zenario 3.
Viele 100 Jahre mussten die Männer im Schlamm nach den Fischen grapschen, nun spannt man Gerichtlich nur die Frauen ein. Angezettelt von einer Emanze.
Entweder haben alle Frauen Freude am Schlammketschen oder die wird bei den anderen Frauen ihre Hundstage erleben - dann kannse auch gleich wegziehen.


Da Bayern sowohl Bräuche für die Vergesellschaftung und Belustigung, als auch Lausbubenstreiche für Querulanten hat, die das Leben so richtig schwer machen können, kann man sich vorstellen, wie das da, Gerichtsbescheid hin oder her, ausgehen wird.

Bei den Menschenfressern in der Oberpfalz und im Harz, käm die ganz einfach auf den Spies übers Lagerfeuer, damit sie noch was gutes tut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Juli 2021)

Petra hat sicher andere Probleme, z.B.  Speziesismus.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal vor, ihr erlebt als Paar das Stadtbachabfischen in Memmingen, seid begeistert von den herumflitzenden Fischen, dem Geruch, der Freude in den Gesichtern der erfolgreichen Fischer und würdet beide gerne daran gerne teilnehmen. In Memmingen geboren seid ihr, das passt schon mal. Jetzt wird einer zugelassen, die andere nicht, nur aufgrund des Geschlechts. Das ist Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechts und wenn ich eine fischbegeisterte Memmingerin wäre, würde mir das auch gewaltig stinken! Der Vergleich mit einem Knabenchor oder einem Männergesangsverein hinkt ein wenig, da dies geschlechtsspezifische Tätigkeiten sind. Ein Mann könnte auch nicht bei der Frauen-Fußballnationalmannschaft mitspielen. Aber das Abfischen ist nur im traditionsverhaftetem Denken des Vereins eine männliche Angelegenheit und wenn sich dieser Verein so vehement dagegen wehrt, Frauen zuzulassen, dann finde ich die Klage gerechtfertigt. Und das hat nichts, aber überhaupt nichts mit übertriebenem Gendern oder gar Quotenregelungen zu tun. Wohl aber mit Emanzipation und ich finde es richtig, dass die Frauen sich gegen geschlechtsspezifische Benachteiligungen aktiv zur Wehr setzen. Wer das als "Gleichberichtigungswahnsinn" bezeichnet, der hat den Artikel 3 des Grundgesetzes entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning


entschuldige , ich bin kein Gender Fan
aber den Text solltest Du überarbeiten - wie ist das Paar beschaffen ?, sonst hat es nicht die voin Dir vielleicht egwüsnchte Aussage;-)


----------



## Wünschelrute (28. Juli 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Petra hat sicher andere Probleme, z.B.  Speziesismus.


Die lassen sich auch immer neuen Unfug einfallen. Da wird ja der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

Die Gegend Memmingen/Kempten hat sich wahrlich unrühmlich und an letzter Stelle
in deutschen Landen hervorgetan, sozusagen allzeit voll verkackt. 
Das sollte man in Frauenrechtsfragen in der Region nicht außer acht lassen.









						Hexenturm (Memmingen) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Anna Maria Schwegelin – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Kempten (Allgäu) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Zudem sind es dann auch noch Fugger-Lande, sozusagen frühester Erzkapitalismus ....








						Jakob Fugger – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wobei ich mich allerdings nun frage , warum wanderten bzw. wandern endlich mal die Frauen geschlossen von da weg aus ... noch nicht selber drauf gekommen?
Dann lösen sich viele Probleme recht schnell und todsicher.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Gegend Memmingen/Kempten hat sich wahrlich unrühmlich und an letzter Stelle
> in deutschen Landen hervorgetan, sozusagen allzeit voll verkackt.
> Das sollte man in Frauenrechtsfragen in der Region nicht außer acht lassen.
> 
> ...


Die Theorie hat was. 
Ich meine die Memminger müssen schon ziemlich harte Hondos/Honchesas sein, den 30jährigen Krieg, also die epochale Katastrophe Mitteleuropas (vgl. Grimmelshausen) zu _feiern_:








						Wallenstein in Memmingen - Wallenstein - historische Festspiele in Memmingen
					

Wie kommt es dazu, dass Memmingen, die kleine und zutiefst binnenländische Reichsstadt Schauplatz dieses großen Ereignisses wird?




					www.wallenstein-mm.de


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mal versucht, das alles dem Thema zuzuordnen, und muss sagen: geht bitte Angeln, bevor ihr hier weiter eskaliert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (29. Juli 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> geht bitte Angeln, bevor ihr hier weiter eskaliert.


so schlimm wie der 30 jährige Krieg wird’s hier vermutlich nicht werden. Ist ja keine Schonzeit oder Eis gerade. ;-)


----------



## thanatos (29. Juli 2021)

Tradition und Brauchtum - haben nun mal ihre Regeln und wenn man darin
rumpfuscht - na dann kann man sie ganz lassen .
Heut zu Tage ist es aber scheinbar ein Hobby geworden alles umzureglementieren 
Lese ich doch neulich auf einem WC " hier sitzt Mann " ick jlobe ick spinne 
Jacke aus ,Hosenträger runter ,Gürtel und Knöpfe auf  - na wenn ich Pech habe 
brauch ich mich nicht mehr zu setzen . Bevor es keine Tena -men gibt mach ich das 
doch wie es Brauch ist . 
Wie würde " hier steht Frau ankommen " - ist doch auch Gleichberechtigung


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Tradition und Brauchtum - haben nun mal ihre Regeln und wenn man darin
> rumpfuscht - na dann kann man sie ganz lassen .
> Heut zu Tage ist es aber scheinbar ein Hobby geworden alles umzureglementieren
> Lese ich doch neulich auf einem WC " hier sitzt Mann " ick jlobe ick spinne
> ...


Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf, wenn die Memminger nicht wollen, dass die, an dem Tag, in den Bach steigt, dann wird sie das auch nicht.
Die werden sich da schon zu helfen wissen.

Angenommen man lässt die ins Schlammwasser:
Womöglich gibt es dann auch wieder einen Gerichtsstreit, weil Männer als Sexisten abgetan werden, da sie auch mal den Blick über die nassgespritzten T-Shirts schweifen lassen und sie die emanzipierte Blickrichtungspoliztistinnen, auf frischer Tat ertappen wird.
Da dies vermutlich bereits im Mittelalter zu Verwirrung geführt hat, hat man sich vermutlich damals bereits darauf geeinigt, dass es womöglich geschickter wäre, da keine Frau rein zu lassen - aus reiner Rücksicht auf Frauen.
Aber bitte, - wenn das / die Weibsen unbedingt sexistisch, mit nasser Oberbekleidung in Erscheinung treten wollen - sollen sie es doch tun - brauchen sich dann aber auch nicht beschweren.

Wobei ich eher davon Ausgehe, dass dies ein werbewirksames, abgekartetes Spiel ist, um viele Zuschauer dort hin zu locken. Wenn auch für Nachteile für anständige Frauen.
Kann natürlich auch sein, das den Memmingern einfach nur der Nachwuchs fehlt und die die Frauen dafür brauchen, um die Tradition der Bachreinigung weiter am leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (29. Juli 2021)

UPDATE
Das Gericht hat entschieden. Frauen dürfen mitmachen...









						Urteil am Landgericht: Verein darf Frauen bei Brauchtums-Fischen nicht ausschließen
					

Ein Verein, der in Memmingen den jährlichen Fischertag veranstaltet, muss weibliche Mitglieder am Höhepunkt des Fests teilnehmen lassen. Bislang war dies laut Satzung Männern vorbehalten.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2021)

Das war abzusehen....


----------



## rippi (29. Juli 2021)

Jetzt muss nur noch die Beschreibung Angelverein verschwinden und alle Hinweise, dass es sich beim Verein, um ein Verein handelt, der etwas mit Angeln zu tun hat und ich bin zufrieden.


Ansonsten: Memmingen ist Bayern und damit passt der Bayern-Seppel: "Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Schwaben und Bayern erst seit 50 Jahren unabhängige Staaten sind. Es ist Teil der bayrischen Welt mit einem anderen kulturellen und religiösen Hintergrund. Wir verlangen von ihnen, Rechte zu verankern, für deren Festschreibung wir in Europa Hunderte von Jahren gebraucht haben."


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2021)

Meinen Glückwunsch an Frau Renz für den erfolgreichen Klageweg und Richter Beß für das wegweisende Urteil.

Endlich kann ich am Frauenballett teilnehmen!


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Frauen dürfen mitmachen...


Lese ich da aber nicht.

Nur, dass sie aufgrund ihres Geschlechts nicht von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen werden dürfen, wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig wird.

Es dürfen m.W. auch nicht alle Männer mitmachen, da die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzt ist.



rippi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch die Beschreibung Angelverein verschwinden und alle Hinweise, dass es sich beim Verein, um ein Verein handelt, der etwas mit Angeln zu tun hat und ich bin zufrieden.


Völlig richtig.  Von einer Redaktion in einem "Anglerboard" sollte man da schon etwas mehr journalistische Sorgfalt erwarten können, zumal ja  im verlinkten Stern-Artikel von Angeln oder Angelverein auch nie die Rede war.


rippi schrieb:


> Memmingen ist Bayern und damit passt der Bayern-Seppel:


Wenn Du meinst.

Ich würde im Gegenzug zwar nicht alle Einwohner in Norddeutschland als  "Preißn-Zipfel" bezeichnen wollen, gibt aber auch Leute, die das so sehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dürfte aber eigentlich nur "bei gleicher Eignung" sein.


selbst dann stellt es eine Diskriminierung der Männer dar


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> selbst dann stellt es eine Diskriminierung der Männer dar


die dann aber juristisch nicht als Gesetzesverstoß geahndet würde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die dann aber juristisch nicht als Gesetzesverstoß geahndet würde.


Es gibt eben keine Richter mehr, die noch nen Arsch in der Hose haben und sich mit so einer Emanze anlegen.
Wenn sein(e) Vorgesetzte(r) auch noch weiblich ist erst recht nicht.


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch an Frau Renz für den erfolgreichen Klageweg und Richter Beß für das wegweisende Urteil.
> 
> Endlich kann ich am Frauenballett teilnehmen!


....nein, nein... Sowas funktioniert nur in eine Richtung. Was Du vorhast ist dann sofort sexuelle Belästigung und wird erfolgreich weg geklagt.


----------



## rippi (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich würde im Gegenzug zwar nicht alle Einwohner in Norddeutschland als  "Preißn-Zipfel" bezeichnen wollen, gibt aber auch Leute, die das so sehen.


Ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung "Piefke". Danke für dein Verständnis.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung "Piefke". Danke für dein Verständnis.


Das ist aber eine Bezeichnung aus Austria für uns


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine Bezeichnung aus Austria für uns


Ob jemand zwischen Bayern und Österreichern nen Unterschied macht und wer bei "uns" mit eingeschlossen wird, ist auch individuell verschieden.

Wenn es ums Geld geht, wird Bayern aber von den nördlicheren Bundesländern  als wichtiger Bestandteil Deutschlands  betrachtet.

Beschwerden über die vielen Milliarden, die über den Länderfinanzausgleich nach Norden geflossen sind, hab ich bisher nicht gehört.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ob jemand zwischen Bayern und Österreichern nen Unterschied macht und wer bei "uns" mit eingeschlossen wird, ist auch individuell verschieden.
> 
> ...



Bayern wäre ohne Länderfinanzausgleich wahrscheinlich noch in der Steinzeit. Ich finde deine Aussage etwas vermessen, gar unfair ggü. den anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## Minimax (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Beschwerden über die vielen Milliarden, die über den Länderfinanzausgleich nach Norden geflossen sind, hab ich bisher nicht gehört.











						Länderfinanzausgleich – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Schönen Dank aus Berlin, auch nochmal ganz persönlich von mir  

Hg
Minimax


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Juli 2021)

Oh wohin artet das hier noch aus.Bei uns gibt es schon männliche Schützenköniginnen und kein zivilisierten Mann stört  das. Nur  die Rüden der anderen  Rasse stört es wenn  Weibchen  an ihren Baum  pinkeln.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Aussage etwas vermessen,


Schade, dass Du das so siehst.

Bayern hat sich damals auch nicht beschwert, das Geld gut investiert und später zigfach zurückgezahlt.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bayern wäre ohne Länderfinanzausgleich wahrscheinlich noch in der Steinzeit.


Gibt genügend Leute, die  glauben, dass Bayern noch nicht  in der Neuzeit angekommen ist oder bezweifeln, dass Bayern überhaupt als Teil von Deutschland angesehen werden kann.  Außer halt beim Thema Teilen von Einnahmen.

Nur die Leute, die z.B. meinen,  in Bayern würde noch das Patriarchat gelten und Frauen als Untertanen der Männer behandelt, sollten sich den Schuh anziehen.

@minmax

Schönen Dank auch an die Berliner, dass sie unsere Regierung beherbergen.

Das neue Fischereigesetz, das Verbandsklagerecht für Tierrechtler und sonstige Vorkommnisse würde ich den Berliner Anglern nicht anlasten wollen.

Ich hab mich übrigens auch nie über den Soli beschwert, erst recht nicht, wenn ich die A10 Richtung Stralsund gefahren bin.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Juli 2021)

Tja ist ja wieder typisch Deutschland und da sieht man mal wieder wie wir da noch hinterher hinken in Sachen Gleichberechtigung und was die alten "Mooskugeln" in den Vereinsspitzen betrifft, das erlebe ich im Verein von meinem Freund leider auch. Der Verein wird auch von absoluten Bremsklötzen geführt. Da wird zum Beispiel das Motto praktiziert, viel Geld einnehmen durch Beiträge und Gastangelkarten aber nichts investieren. Frei nach dem Motto, können ja schlechte Zeiten kommen und da braucht man dann die Rücklagen, unfassbar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Schade, dass Du das so siehst.
> ...



Ja mei, das Bayern zum Geberland wurde ist doch super, der Länderfinanzausgleich zahlt/zahlte sich für alle Bundesländer aus. Warum Bayern häufig attackiert wird, weiß ich auch nicht. Ist ein schönes, kulturelles, stilvolles Bundesland.

Einziger Makel: Söder.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieder wie wir da noch hinterher hinken in Sachen Gleichberechtigung


Kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an.

Gibt Länder, die etwas weiter sind, andere hängen noch viel weiter zurück.

Wo der legitime Drang nach Gleichberechtigung endet und ideologische Übertreibung beginnt, ist mir oft nicht so ganz  klar.

Frauenförderung und Gleichberechtigung sind für mich auch nicht deckungsgleich.

Ob eine Frau nicht in den Stadtbach von Memmingen "jucken" darf oder ein Mann grundsätzlich nicht Spitzenkandidat einer Parteiliste  werden darf, sind für mich auch unterschiedliche Dimensionen.

Dass Frauen in manchen Angelvereinen ermäßigte Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträge bezahlen müssen und keine Arbeitsdienste leisten müssen, wird m.W. auch nicht als Diskriminierung angeprangert.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist ein schönes, kulturelles, stilvolles Bundesland.


Findet man eigentlich in allen Bundesländern Beispiele dafür.

Nord-Süd oder Ost-West-Gefälle hat sich leider historisch irgendwie manifestiert.

Vielleicht wächst sich das ja in zukünftigen Generationen noch aus.

Kann auch sein, dass dann irgendwann Männerförderung notwendig wird.

Die schulischen Leistungen der Jungs sollen ja im Schnitt immer schlechter werden, die der Mädchen dagegen besser.

In Berufen wo Abschlussnoten über die Zulassung bestimmen, wird sich da wohl auch ohne Quote die Geschlechterverteilung ändern.

Männliche Lehrkräfte sind ja z.B. heute schon deutlich in der Minderheit, außer vielleicht an manchen Berufsschulen


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Juli 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Im Allgäu verklagte eine Frau ihren eigenen Verein, weil sie von einem Brauchtumsfischen ausgeschlossen wurde.*
> 
> ...


Nur zur Erinnerung  für alle die  ihren Unmut gerade über die Weltpolitik hier  rauslassen das war das Thema


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja mei, das Bayern zum Geberland wurde ist doch super, der Länderfinanzausgleich zahlt/zahlte sich für alle Bundesländer aus. Warum Bayern häufig attackiert wird, weiß ich auch nicht. Ist ein schönes, kulturelles, stilvolles Bundesland.
> 
> *Einziger Makel: Söder.*



Tja, so ein feixender Pummelprinz wie Luschet macht sich da viel besser im Gespräch mit den weltgrößten Diktatoren am Konferenztisch.

Ein bärbeißiger 2m. Shrek ( Volljurist ) hätte da schon ein ganz anderes "Gewicht" ... gehabt....

Lusche oder AnnaLena - es geht wohl dahin.

R.S.**


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> das war das Thema


Also ich lese dort immer noch, dass da angeblich eine Anglerin einen Angelverein verklagt.

Dass das aus meiner Sicht absolut nicht stimmt und warum, hab ich bereits zu Beginn dieser Diskussion geschrieben.

Kann natürlich auch andere Meinungen dazu geben, war da nicht irgendwas?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ss Frauen in manchen Angelvereinen ermäßigte Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträge bezahlen müssen und keine Arbeitsdienste leisten müssen, wird m.W. auch nicht als Diskriminierung angeprangert.


ist es aber


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist es aber


...spricht nur kein Mann aus und Frau nimmt es in der Regel dankend, aber schweigend zur Kenntnis


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,



Rheinangler schrieb:


> spricht nur kein Mann aus und Frau nimmt es in der Regel dankend, aber schweigend zur Kenntnis



was man als Diskriminierung empfindet und wie man darauf reagiert, ist halt individuell verschieden.

Viele Menschen wollen gerne  (z.T. auch vermeintliche) Rechte einfordern, beim Pflichten übernehmen sieht es dann oft anders aus.

Übrigens ist nach meiner Lesart die Urteilsbegründung des Landgerichts eine gänzliche andere als die  der 1. Instanz.

Das Landgericht sah z.B. kein allgemeinpolitisches Interesse der Klägerin auf Durchsetzung der Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau als gegeben.  Man kann also in Memmingen auch ein erfülltes Leben führen, wenn man nicht in den Stadtbach "jucken" darf. 

Allerdings sah das LG u.a. die  Aufweichung der ursprünglichen Zulassungsvoraussetzungen und die Wandlung des Stadtbachfischens weg vom historischen Vorbild hin zum Spaßevent als Anlass, dass die mit der Tradition begründete Ungleichbehandlung der Vereinsmitglieder nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen sei.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Juli 2021)

Übrigens, in Berlin ist gerade ne Currywurst geplatzt..


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Übrigens, in Berlin ist gerade ne Currywurst geplatzt..


ist bestimmt ne Frau dran schuld


----------



## yukonjack (29. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist bestimmt ne Frau dran schuld


Wer denn sonnst ?


----------



## Minimax (29. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Übrigens, in Berlin ist gerade ne Currywurst geplatzt..


Das planen die hier ein. oder verwenden gleich welche ohne Darm, bevor sie ihre kalte, grobbe Tomatenpampe drüberkippen.
Ich habe seit 2008, seit ich hier lebe, keine anständige Currywurst mehr gesehen. Dante Alighieri schrieb einst: "oh wie salzig
schmeckt das Brot in der Fremde" Er hatte recht.

Hach, in meiner Jugend in einer kleinen Stadt am Rande des Ruhrgebiets, und dpäter im Studium in Bochum, da gab es die gute
echte Currywurst an jeder Ecke, ein leckeres, knusprig-crosses Würstchen vom Grill, zerschnibbelt und mit tiefdunkler, granatrot
leichtender und durchscheinender Sauce von cremiger Konsistenz übergossen, eine Sauce für Männer (ontopic!)

Apropos Ontopic: Ich finde es gut, das nun auch Frauen an diesem seltsamen Brauch in Memmingen teilnehmen dürfen gut und
richtig.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das nun auch seltsame Frauen an diesem  Brauch in Memmingen teilnehmen dürfen gut und
> richtig.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> Apropos Ontopic: Ich finde es gut, das nun auch Frauen an diesem seltsamen Brauch in Memmingen teilnehmen dürfen gut und
> richtig.


Ob es bei dieser Veranstaltung wirklich noch vorwiegend um Brauchtum geht?

Ich kann der Begründung des LG ganz gut folgen.

Wenn das Event nicht mehr so viel mit Tradition und Brauchtum zu tun hat, braucht man sich auch bei den Zulassungskriterien der Teilnehmer nicht mehr drauf berufen.

Übrigens dürfen m.W. Frauen in Memmingen schon längst bei den Wallensteinfestspielen in historischen Uniformen z.B. die Rollen von Landsknechten übernehmen.  Ob dann Männer im Gegenzug in die Rollen von Marketenderinnen schlüpfen, weiß ich nicht.  Würde aber wohl nicht untersagt sein.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2021)

Bei diesem Aufschrei möcht man meinen, dass doch einige "gestandene Kerls" hier Schiss haben ihre gesellschaftliche Position (welche auch immer das sein möge) zu verlieren, wenn Frauen in einen Bach springen dürfen.

Es geht und ging doch niemals darum irgendwem irgendwas zu verbieten. Es geht nur darum, dass jemand vom anderen Geschlecht nun mitspielen darf - die anderen Kerle dürfen ja weiterhin in den Bach hüpfen und Fische greifen. Ich versteh den Trubel nicht.

Und man unter uns und im Allgemeinen -  diese Tradition, die vielen hier plötzlich so wichtig ist, ist doch durchweg im Wandel. Manche halten sich länger, manche weniger lang, keine bisher ewig.


----------



## thanatos (30. Juli 2021)

eine Meinung - von der Freundin meiner Bekannten auf wats up ? ( hab damit nix am Hut )
das Mädchen ist Mitglied in diesem Verein ( oder ihr Mann )
hat mir meine Bekannte vorgelesen weil ich Angler bin 
" da hat sich doch hier so´ne blöde V.... die Teilnahme an ´ner Männerveranstaltung
erklagt - die spinnen hier immer mehr ................" so die Meinung betroffener Frauen .


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> die spinnen hier immer mehr ................" so die Meinung betroffener Frauen .


Hat in Memmingen sicher nicht zum friedlichen Miteinander aller Bürger beigetragen.

Manche sind dafür, andere dagegen und manchem geht das sicher irgendwo vorbei.

Ein Präzedenzfall scheint das jedenfalls nicht zu sein.

In der Urteilsbegründung des LG steht ja, dass eben nicht das individuelle Recht auf Selbstverwirklichung einer Einzelperson über Vereinsrecht/Tradition/Brauchtum gestellt wird.

Steht auch drin, dass die Frau keinen Aufnahmeanspruch bei den Stadtbachfischern aus dem allgemeinpolitischen Ziel der Gleichberechtigung oder dem AGG ableiten kann.

Die Richter haben nur beanstandet, dass sich aus dem Wortlaut der Vereinssatzung die Ungleichbehandlung nicht rechtfertigen ließe. 

Wer im Vereinsrecht bestimmten Geschlechtern Sonderrechte einräumen will oder andere ganz ausschließen will, muss halt bei der Formulierung des Vereinszwecks und der Satzung juristisch sauber arbeiten.

Dass ein Angelverein grundsätzlich keine Frauen aufnehmen oder angeln lassen würde etc. habe ich bisher auch noch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Die "Vergünstigungen" für Frauen in Angelvereinen sind doch dafür da, dass überhaupt Frauen in den Verein eintreten.
Den prozentualen Anteil an weiblichen Mitgliedern in Angelvereinen kann man doch mit einer Hand aufzeigen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Mikesch schrieb:


> Die "Vergünstigungen" für Frauen in Angelvereinen


Hab auch noch nicht mitbekommen, dass da schon jemals dagegen geklagt wurde, egal von welchem Geschlecht.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Die Vergünstigungen wurden ja auch von Männern beschlossen.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

also bei uns im Verein gibt es für Frauen nur Vergünstigungen (hälfte des Jahresbeitrags) deren Ehemänner Mitglied im Verein sind. Wahrscheinlich zur Wahrung des Ehefriedens  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Frauen nur Vergünstigungen (hälfte des Jahresbeitrags) deren Ehemänner Mitglied im Verein sind


Das birgt natürlich Sprengstoff.

Was ist z.B. wenn die Frau zuerst im Verein war und dann der Mann dazukommt?

Oder bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren  usw. ?

Kann mir aber im Moment noch nicht vorstellen, dass da in MFr wirklich jemand vor Gericht ziehen würde.

Meine Frau zahlt in beiden Vereinen vollen Beitrag, ist aber von Arbeitsdiensten befreit.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das birgt natürlich Sprengstoff.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, es könnte kompliziert werden in der heutigen Zeit wenn sich da jemand hinhängen würde. Allerdings ließe sich dies sofort bereinigen, indem man die Vergünstigungen für die Frauen generell streicht. Da möchte ich aber nicht in der Haut der/desjenigen stecken, die/der das angestoßen hat  .
Von Arbeitsdiensten sind Frauen auch befreit, es wird allerdings erwartet, dass da, zu entsprechenden Veranstaltungen, mal ein Kuchen rüberkommt .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die Vergünstigungen wurden ja auch von Männern beschlossen.


Mit der Hoffnung dass da springt was raus


----------



## TobBok (2. August 2021)

Lasst die Frauen einfach teilhaben an solchen Vereinsaktionen.
Wir haben als Angler alle etwas davon, wenn die Vereine mehr Mitglieder gewinnen können.
Jedes Mal kämpfe ich als Jugendbetreuer darum, auch Mädels vom Angeln zu begeistern, oft enorm erfolgreich.
Die wollen raus, in die Natur.
Mit solchen Geschichten verschreckt man dann wieder unnötig Menschen, die teilhaben wollen.
Und warum?
Wegen einem Scheinargument namens "Tradition", das rein geschichtlich basierend ist und dessen Existenz im hier und jetzt keinen sachlichen Grund mehr hat.

Der Verein soll von mir aus treiben was er will, aber es ist schlicht und ergreifend:
A) schlechte Publicity für die Anglerschaft
b) unglaublich dumm - man schließt Menschen die sich freiwillig engagieren wollen aus?!
c) einfach unglaublich geschichtsversessen - wer mit irgendwelchen mittelalterlichen Traditionen argumentiert, sollte einfach mal in den Kalendar schauen.

Und nochmal konsequent zu Ende gedacht:
In dem Zusammenhang sollte man auch mal die "Vergünstigungen" in einigen Satzungen ausmotten, die für Frauen gedacht sind.
Ausnahmen vom Arbeitsdienst usw.
Alles tatsächlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## rippi (2. August 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Lasst die Frauen einfach teilhaben an solchen Vereinsaktionen.
> Wir haben als Angler alle etwas davon, wenn die Vereine mehr Mitglieder gewinnen können.
> Jedes Mal kämpfe ich als Jugendbetreuer darum, auch Mädels vom Angeln zu begeistern, oft enorm erfolgreich.
> Die wollen raus, in die Natur.
> ...


Hallo, es ist kein Angelverein.


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2021)

Hallo,


rippi schrieb:


> es ist kein Angelverein.


Steht aber leider immer noch in der Überschrift und der zugehörigen Meldung. Das führt flüchtige Leser in  die Irre.

Zum Glück haben die anderen Medien diesen Fehler nicht begangen, nicht mal bei den Tierrechtlern ist von "Anglern" die Rede.

Ist mir schleierhaft, warum gerade in einem "Anglerboard" so ein Fauxpas passiert und dann auch nicht korrigiert wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. August 2021)

Meines Erachtens geht es bei der Klage in der Hauptsache darum, diese Veranstaltung zu stören und zwar egal wie.
Nachdem die Firma Peta gerichtlich abgewatscht wurde und dieses Event als kulturelles Erbe eingestuft wurde, versucht man es jetzt halt anders und es hat sich jemand gefunden, der sich dafür hergibt.
Diese Frau wird niemals ein wirkliches Interesse daran haben, dort tatsächlich in den Bach zu steigen und wenn doch, muss sie es nicht befürchten den Fischen doch zu nahe zu kommen, so auf Augenhöhe?

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Frau wird niemals ein wirkliches Interesse daran haben, dort tatsächlich in den Bach zu steigen


Man sollte es ihr zur Auflage machen


----------



## Lajos1 (2. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Man sollte es ihr zur Auflage machen


Hallo,

richtig. Ansonsten wäre es eine Verarschung der Justiz.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Guinst (3. August 2021)

Oh "Mann", ich habe mich gerade durch den gesamten Thread gearbeitet. 
Bis auf einige Ausnahmen lassen die Beiträge kein gutes Bild von uns Anglern entstehen. 

Frauen sind noch lange nicht gleichberechtigt in unserer Gesellschaft und das liegt nicht an solchen "Traditionsveranstaltungen", auch wenn diese nicht so bestehen bleiben dürfen. Was soll der Quatsch? Nur weil etwas schon immer so gemacht wird soll es weiterhin so gemacht werden?
Gendersprache ändert auch nichts an der Benachteiligung, bzw. nicht-Gleichbehandlung der Frauen, aber zumindest lenkt es die Aufmerksamkeit der breiten Öffentlichkeit in diese Richtung. Was schonmal ein Anfang ist.


----------



## thanatos (3. August 2021)

Frauen nicht gleichberechtigt ??? wo ?? sind sie ausgeschlossen ?? 
Es gibt Frauenvereine , meine ist bei den Landfrauen -ich  gehe mit 
zu Veranstaltungen die mich interessieren aber Mitglied werden da fände ich mich 
fehl am Platze , nein ich bin nicht frauenfeindlich ,aber Brauchtum ist Brauchtum 
und das sollte man nicht mit so einem faulen Zauber zerstören .


----------



## rhinefisher (3. August 2021)

Das Hauptproblem liegt doch wohl darin, dass diese Frau Zeit und Geld für soetwas hat - wie kann das sein?
Wird wohl von ihrem Mann nicht richtig beschäftigt und bekommt womöglich sogar Taschengeld.
Und überhaupt - ich wusste garnicht dass Frauen gegen irgendwas klagen dürfen - seit wann ist das so und welcher Depp hat das eingeführt?


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2021)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> dass diese Frau Zeit und Geld für soetwas hat - wie kann das sein?


Sie hat m.W. eine Praxis für Tierverhaltenstherapie.



Guinst schrieb:


> Frauen sind noch lange nicht gleichberechtigt in unserer Gesellschaft


Könnte durchaus so sein.  Mir fallen auf Anhieb auch nur Beispiele ein, wo Frauen mehr Rechte oder weniger Pflichten haben, z.B. gesetzliche Frauenquoten, Bevorzugung bei Anstellung/Beförderung im ÖD, Mutterschutz, kein Wehr/Ersatzdienst etc. 

Gleichberechtigung heißt m.E. aber auch nicht, dass Männer und Frauen exakt die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten haben müssen, sondern dass Abweichungen eben hinreichend begründet werden können.

So sah das LG das scheinbar  auch.  Hätte der Fischertagsverein seine  Satzung entsprechend formuliert und den Ausschluss der Frauen sauber begründet, wäre die Klage wohl abgewiesen worden.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Mir fallen auf Anhieb auch nur Beispiele ein, wo Frauen mehr Rechte oder weniger Pflichten haben


Was durchaus daran liegen könnte, dass wir mit der Benachteiligung der Frauen ganz selbstverständlich aufwachsen und sie deshalb im Alltag nur schwerlich warnehmen.


----------



## Mooskugel (4. August 2021)

Sind mehr Rechte und weniger Pflichten eine Benachteiligung?


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2021)

Rhinefisher ,
wenn ich etwas behaupte - sollte ich es auch beweisen - bringe doch mal
konkrete Beispiele !
Was Frauen könnten aber von Gesetz her nicht dürfen !


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (4. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Was Frauen könnten aber von Gesetz her nicht dürfen !


Als wäre das ein rechtliches Problem....


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2021)

Hallo,


E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Als wäre das ein rechtliches Problem....


Wenn es eh kein rechtliches Problem ist, sollte man es evtl. nicht mit rechtlichen Mitteln zu ändern versuchen.

Diskriminierung ohne hinreichende Begründung sehe ich auch nicht gerne, egal welches Geschlecht oder sonstige Gruppe es betrifft.


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2021)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> mit der Benachteiligung der Frauen


Man sollte m.E. Begriffe wie Gleichberechtigung, Gleichstellung, Benachteiligung/Bevorzugung etc. nicht in einen Topf werfen, auch wenn es bei einer politischen Gruppierung gerne so gemacht wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2021)

Was eben noch ganz extrem existiert, ist eine kulturelle oder besser Un-kulturelle Ungleichberechtigung,
die steckt in den Köpfen und Gepflogenheiten, und lässt sich aufgrund der Gruppenbildungen und Gruppenzwänge oder gar verbreiteten faschistischen Ansinnen nicht so einfach auflösen, im Gegenteil geradezu.
Zumal allerlei Sekten diverser Art immer noch verbreitet und Machtausübend existieren und in bestimmten Gruppen/Regionen als wesentliche Plattform genutzt werden.

Z.B. BH-Tragen, BH-Tragepflicht.
Meine Frau hat sich in ihrer Generation und den End-70er/80er davon befreien können, meine Tochter wurde überall (besonders von jungen Frauen(!!) ab 15/16j seit 2015)
dafür angefeindet.
Dabei ist sogar ein drastischer Rückschritt erfolgt, ich schätze dümmliche US-Ideologie und Fernsehserien sind die schuldigen "Brain Washer".
Dabei ist an der Sache eben viel bedeutsamer, was Schäden durch Einschnürungen und besonders den immer noch verbreiteten Brustkrebs betrifft.
Oder dadurch erzeugte permanente Bewegungs- und Befindlichkeitsstörungen. Spezielle bequeme Sport-BHs mal außen vor.

Und da gibt es noch viel mehr, ich könnte tiefer gehen ...


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2021)

Hallo,

dass es bestimmte Gruppen in unserer Gesellschaft immer noch schwerer haben als andere , glaube ich Dir unbenommen.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> meine Tochter wurde überall (besonders von jungen Frauen(!!) ab 15/16j seit 2015)
> dafür angefeindet.


Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Erziehungs- und Bildungswesen in DE  von Frauen dominiert wird, kann man sich schon wundern, woher solche Verhaltensweisen kommen.

Es müssen nicht immer Männer sein, die es Frauen schwer machen, auch wenn es immer so dargestellt wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Es müssen nicht immer Männer sein, die es Frauen schwer machen, auch wenn es immer so dargestellt wird.


Hallo,

da hast Du sicher recht. Nach meinen Erfahrungen können Frauen untereinander weitaus gehässiger sein, als Männer  .
Ich habe da hinreichend Erfahrung in 50 Jahren Berufsleben, wie auch im privaten Bereich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2021)

@ Nordlichtangler
Wer sich warum auch immer in Sekten etabliert stimmt den dortigen 
Gepflogenheiten zu - sie waren vorher bekannt !
von einer BH- Tragepflicht habe ich in meinem ganzen langem Leben noch 
nichts gehört oder gelesen . 
Es ist beides absolut freiwillig !


----------



## Wollebre (4. August 2021)

_Schreibe deine Antwort...... _

*Nein, besser nicht....*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ Nordlichtangler
> Wer sich warum auch immer in Sekten etabliert stimmt den dortigen
> Gepflogenheiten zu - sie waren vorher bekannt !


Das stimmt leider überhaupt nicht für Kinder und Jugendliche, die werden da mehrheitlich hin verschleppt und einfach vereinnahmt.
Hat dich jemand gefragt, ob du das tun wolltest was deine Eltern einfach taten und tun mussten, und du mitmachen musstest?
z.B. bei den Pimpfen und Fahnenschwenkern mit den roten Tüchlein?



thanatos schrieb:


> von einer BH- Tragepflicht habe ich in meinem ganzen langem Leben noch
> nichts gehört oder gelesen .
> Es ist beides absolut freiwillig !


Wäre ja auch schon sehr wundersam, wenn du diese mehr subtile BH-Tragepflicht zu spüren bekommen hättest 

Und dann hat es in den Zeiten und Regionen eben auch geschwankt, die Ostfrauen waren in der Hinsicht innerhalb der DDR-Zeit schon viel weiter, Blaumann tragen usw.
Da ist nun nach über 30 Jahren der Rückfall ins Kaiserbürgertum auch fortgeschritten bzw. rückgeschritten.


----------



## thanatos (5. August 2021)

Na ich will mich ja nicht streiten , es muß ja nicht jeder so sein ,
von mir kann ich nur sagen - ich habe 16 Jahre lang Prügel und sonstige 
Unannehmlichkeiten hinnehmen müssen weil ich mich nicht gebeugt habe ,
eine eigne Meinung vertreten habe und auf keinen Fall werden wollte 
wie meine Eltern .
Jeder ist für sein Verhalten und Tun selbst verantwortlich - entweder ich gehe
*meinen *Weg oder ich trotte einer Herde hinter her .


----------



## Kanal-Angler (5. August 2021)

Dieser Angelverein hat seine Berechtigung verloren neue und Junge Mitglieder aufzunehmen, der Vorstand besteht wahrscheinlich nur aus Uralten Mitgliedern, sie sollten alle ihren Platz räumen und abdanken. Frauen haben heute das Gleiche Recht wie wir Männer!


----------



## Mooskugel (5. August 2021)

Kanal Angler schrieb:


> Dieser Angelverein hat seine Berechtigung verloren neue und Junge Mitglieder aufzunehmen, der Vorstand besteht wahrscheinlich nur aus Uralten Mitgliedern, sie sollten alle ihren Platz räumen und abdanken. Frauen haben heute das Gleiche Recht wie wir Männer!


 Und nochmal es ist kein Angelverein, sondern ein Verein der Brauchtum pflegt.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (5. August 2021)

Auch wenn man das Brauchtum pflegt sollten es in der heutigen Zeit für Frauen auch selbstverständlich sein daran teilnehmen zu dürfen.


----------



## Mooskugel (5. August 2021)

Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2021)

Hallo,


Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> sollten es in der heutigen Zeit für Frauen auch selbstverständlich sein daran teilnehmen zu dürfen.


Die Entscheidung würde ich eher denjenigen überlassen, die das Brauchtum und die Traditionen pflegen.

Wenn sich da immer häufiger einzelne Personen gegen den Willen der Mehrheit auf Teufel komm raus vermeintliche Teilnahmerechte einklagen wollen, sehe ich das schon kritisch.

Der letzte Mann, der an der Wahl zum Nürnberger Christkind teilnehmen wollte, wurde noch daran gehindert. Aber das ist gut 30 Jahre her.
Als Spalter Hopfenkönigin oder Spargelprinzessin hat es m.W. noch kein Mann probiert. Würde ich aber auch nichts von halten.

Das Urteil des Landgerichts zum Fischertagsfall sehe ich  gut begründet und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## thanatos (5. August 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das Brauchtum pflegt sollten es in der heutigen Zeit für Frauen auch selbstverständlich sein daran teilnehmen zu dürfen.


klar selbstverständlich - als *Zuschauerin !*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. August 2021)

Auf diesen glorreichen Sieg über das Patriachart sollten wir anstoßen.
Hoch die Menstruationstassen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

Eine Quote!
Eine Quote muss her, für alle "Brauchtumsveranstaltungen müssen zwingend Frauenquoten eingeführt werden.
Die Quotenfrau muss dann aber auch tatsächlich teilnehmen, für alle sichtbar


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

Jeder Angelverein muss so ein Quote einführen.
Neue Mitglieder werden nur aufgenommen, wenn die Quote erfüllt ist.
Das gilt natürlich auch für Männerchöre ,warum gibt es eigentlich keine Divers-chöre?
Die Frau mit dem schönen 2ten Bass wird Vorsitzende


----------



## Mooskugel (6. August 2021)

Öffnet die Vereine für alle Interessierten. Bei den  Schützenvereinen im Ort ist die Mitgliedschaft für Frauen möglich. Es ist aber noch keine Schützenkönigin geworden oder hatte Ambitionen. 
Wenn die den Vogel abschießen wollen, machen die das dann im eigens gegründeten Frauenschützenverein.

In einer Bauerschaft gab es vor einigen Jahren sogar ein gleichgeschlechtliches Königspaar und die Welt hat nicht aufgehört sich zu drehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> die Welt hat nicht aufgehört sich zu drehen.



Das Argument reicht nicht.
Die Erde dreht sich auch weiter wenn alles bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2021)

Hallo,


Mooskugel schrieb:


> Öffnet die Vereine für alle Interessierten.


Wer in einen Verein aufgenommen werden wird oder nicht, sollten m.M. die entsprechende Vereinsgremien entscheiden.

Die Frau war ja bereits seit Jahren Mitglied beim Fischertagsverein, hatte aber eben die Voraussetzungen zur Teilnahme am Ausfischen des Stadtbaches nicht erfüllt.
Wie viele andere Mitglieder eben auch.  Das Geschlecht war dabei nur eines von mehreren Kriterien.
Wer diese Kriterien nicht erfüllt, könnte sich damit abfinden oder versuchen, dass der Verein diese Voraussetzungen entsprechend ändert.
Wenn sich im Verein keine Mehrheit dafür findet, und man sich nicht damit abfinden will, kann man natürlich auch eine Zivilklage anstreben.
Das stünde auch Männern offen, welche die anderen Kriterien nicht erfüllen.

Immer dann, wenn die Teilnahme an einer  Veranstaltung von bestimmten Voraussetzungen abhängt, werden sich Personen, welche diese Kriterien nicht erfüllen, diskriminiert fühlen.

Und je nach Einzelfall muss dann ggf. ein Gericht/Schiedsstelle etc.  entscheiden, ob diese Diskriminierung rechtmäßig ist oder nicht.

Dass es bei dem Thema, wann Diskriminierung angemessen ist oder nicht, durchaus unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt, hat man ja jüngst im Saarland gesehen.


----------



## Nouldes (9. August 2021)

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass dies im Jahr 2021 geschieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2021)

Nouldes schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht glauben, dass dies im Jahr 2021 geschieht.


 Was genau?


----------



## Wünschelrute (9. August 2021)

Und was hat das Jahr damit zu tun?
Diese Argumentation hat mich schon immer gestört.
Alle, die dieses Argument anführen, können ja mal in weniger demokratische Länder schauen. Den Südsudan oder Nordkorea interessieren Jahreszahlen nicht. In den 20ern des letzten Jahrhunderts gab es auch in Deutschland gewaltige Veränderungen in der Rolle der Frau und der Gesellschaft als solches - diese Veränderungen wurden im darauf folgenden Jahrzehnt völlig umgekehrt. Zeit ist kein Indikator für derartige Themen, Zeitgeist ist es.


----------

